# Pics of TCR Advanced Silver Dream



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

I have finaly received my Silver Dream TCR advanced. It is a much nicer color than my Advanced T-mobile frame. Less pink is always good in my books.

The build will be as follows and will be completed in the next few days.

Dura ace STI 
Ritchey WCS carbon Handle bar 42 
Ritchey WCS OS stem 130 
USE ringo Star 
Nokon cables silver 
Fizik Aliante Carbon saddle 
Easton EC90 seat post 
Dura Ace cranks 172.5 
Dura Ace FD 
Dura Ace RD 
Dura Ace Cassette 
Rolf Elan Aero wheels 
Michelin Pro 2 tires grey 
SpeepPlay Zero Ti pedals 
Zero G 05 brakes


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*That thing is going to be sweet - I am smack in the middle of*

standard TCR composite T-Mobile build right now. 

I like the way you have the scales in the pic. That is a light ride for sure especially in that size.

Post more pics when its all set up.

-nik


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*I'm Jealous!!*

Very nice!
The Silver/Black TCR Advanced looks great.
I really wish I could have bought the Silver/Black Advanced instead of the 05'TCR Comp.
But, team T-Mobile is the only colour available in Canada.


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a T mobile TCR advanced as well that I have posted on this site as well. I do have to say that I like the silver better but the Pink is not as bad as it seems. I do get recognized on the trail as there are only 1 others regula TCR bikes with this paint job in the area.

I almost thought that I was not going to get it because Giant kept delaying.


----------

